# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ποτε θα σκασουν τα αυγα?

## KNT

Σε ποσες μερες απο την γεννα τους τα αυγα ( εαν ειναι γονιμοποιημενα και ο νεοσος εχει αναπτυχθει κανονικα ) σκανε και βγαινουν τα κοκατιλομωρα ?

----------


## vicky_ath

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*


> *Εκκόλαψη:* Τα αυγά των κοκατίλ αρχίζουν να εκκολάπτονται μετά από 18-21 μέρες κλωσσήματος.

----------


## KNT

Αν περασουν οι μερες και δε σκασουν, να τα πεταξω ?

----------


## KNT

1ο αυγό : 1 απριλίου
2ο αυγό : 3 aπριλίου
3ο αυγό : 5 απριλίου

ακόμη δεν έχει σκάσει κανένα :s να τα πετάξω ?

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σημασια εχει ποτε αρχισε να κλωσσαει, οχι ποτε εκανε τα αυγα...

----------


## vicky_ath

Όπως πολύ σωστά σου είπε ο Γιώργος, τις μέρες τις μετράμε από τη μέρα που ξεκινάει το κλώσσημα και όχι από τη μέρα που γεννήθηκαν τα αυγά.
Στη δεύτερη γέννα των κοκατίλ μου το πρώτο μου αυγό γεννήθηκε 21/11 και ο πρώτος νεοσσός εκκολάφθηκε στις 18/12... μιλάμε για 28 ημέρες αν το μετρήσουμε από τη γέννηση και όχι από το κλώσσημα!
Ωοσκόπηση έχεις κάνει????

----------


## KNT

Κλωσάει από την μέρα που γέννησε το 2ο!Αλλά τώρα έχει 2 μέρες όλο βγαίνει από τη φωλιά.
 Μήπως κατάλαβε ότι είναι κλούβια και τα αφήνει ?

 Δεν έχω κάνει Βίκυ γιατί φοβήθηκα μη μου πέσουν όταν πάω να το κάνω.Και μια φορά που τόλμησα να πλησιάσω το χέρι μου στη φωλιά ο αρσενικός με πάτησε μια δαγκωματιά...

----------


## vicky_ath

Δε χρειάζεται καν να βγάλεις τα αυγά από τη φωλιά αν φοβάσαι Κωνσταντίνε. Διώχνεις ευγενικά τον αρσενικό σου και κάνεις την ωοσκόπηση απλά βάζοντας το φακό πάνω από τα αυγά έτσι όπως είναι μέσα στη φωλιά! Δε θα σου πάρει πάνω από 1 λεπτό!

----------


## KNT

Δεν φαίνονται φλέβες ή κάτι τέτοιο.Φαίνονται κίτρινα

----------


## KNT

Να φανταστώ πως δεν έχουν πουλιά ε ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Τότε μάλλον τα αυγουλάκια σου είναι άσπορα... αν δεν ξαναμπεί το ζευγάρι σου για κλώσσημα αφαίρεσε τα!

----------


## KNT

Μπαίνουνε αυτό είναι το περίεργο αν και η θυληκιά δεν ξοδεύει τόσες ώρες όσο στην αρχή...απογοητεύτηκα να σου πω την αλήθεια

----------


## vicky_ath

Τότε άφησε τα λίγες ημέρες ακόμα, μέρχι τέλος του μήνα και μετά τα αφαιρείς!
Και ψάξε τι έγινε λάθος για να μην συμβεί το ίδιο την επόμενη φορά!  :winky:

----------


## KNT

O αρσενικός δεν κλώσησε καμία φορά μόνο η θυληκιά.
Φρούτα τους έβαζα αλλά δεν έτρωγαν,αυγό τους έβαζα το ίδιο.
Μου είχε πει ο *mitsman* να βάλω βιταμίνη Ε στο νερό για να είναι γόνιμος ο αρσενικός αλλά το θεώρησα τραβηγμένο.Μάλλον είχε δίκαιο τελικά...

----------


## vicky_ath

Δηλαδή τα πουλάκια έτρωγαν μονο σπόρους και σουπιοκόκκαλο????????????????
Όχι μάλλον.... πάρε Ferti-Vit οπωσδήποτε την επόμενη φορά! Δε γίνεται να μην τρώνε φρούτα, λαχανικά και αυγό και να περιμένεις να είναι πλήρη σε βιταμίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία μόνο από τους σπόρους.
Βασικά επειδή θα πάνε και σε δεύτερη γέννα λογικά, εγώ στη θέση σου θα ξεκινούσα άμεσα την χορήγηση βιταμινών! Επίσης φτιάξε και την αυγοτροφή με τη φρυγανιά και τα πτι μπερ να δεις μήπως τη δοκιμάσουν!

----------


## KNT

Aυτό το Ferti-Vit το βάζω στο νερό? και πόσο?
Ναι πρέπει να πάνε και για 2η γιατί χθες ζευγάρωναν πάλι.

Ναι μόνο σπόρους και σουπιοκόκκαλο.

----------


## vicky_ath

Άρα κάτι δεν έκανες σωστά στη συνταγή... ξαναδιάβασε προσεκτικά τα βήματα!

Το Fert-Vit μπαίνει στο νερό ή στην αυγοτροφή. Η ποσότητα αναγράφεται μέσα στις οδηγίες της συσκευασίας.

----------


## KNT

Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν βγάλω τα αυγά να μου θυμώσουν ? Να με τσιμπάνε ή κάτι τέτοιο ?

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ ξεκινησε αμεσα καποια πολυβιταμινη ειτε την fertivit που σου ειπε ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ειτε την mutavit της ιδιας εταιριας αν δεν βρεις την πρωτη ,ειτε καποια απο τις αλλες που θα δεις εδω αν δεν βρισκεις προιοντας της oropharma που εχει τα πρωτα δυο σκευασματα
*Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή*απο αυτη τη στιγμη ομως που διαβαζεις πηγαινε αμεσα να βαλεις ειτε αυγο ,ειτε αυτες
*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής**Εύκολη αυγοτροφή με μπισκότο*


ειτε αυτην αν εχεις μερακι να την ετοιμασεις  *ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*και εισηγαγε τουλαχιστον 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα καποιο χορταρικο στη διατροφη τους

----------


## KNT

Αν και προκοπη δεν ειδα θα ξαναδοκιμασω!

----------


## KNT

Εδω εχω σε φωτο τα αυγα.Δειτε για να μου πειτε με σιγουρια οτι ειναι ασπορα.


Και τα αλλα 2 αυγα :

----------


## vicky_ath

Άσπορα 100%!

----------


## mitsman

οι φωτογραφιες ειναι 08 απριλιου..... δεν μπορω να ξερω σε τι κατασταση ειναι τα αυγα τωρα!

----------


## KNT

Bικυ να τα πεταξω?
λαθος της ψηφιακης.σημερα τις εβγαλα τις φωτο !

----------


## mitsman

Αν ειναι σημερινα πετα τα.... ειναι ασπορα Κωσταντινε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KNT

Και η θηλυκια πρεπει να το καταλαβε γιατι εδω και 2 μερες δε κλωσαει καθολου

----------


## mitsman

εεε προφανως..... δεν ειναι χαζα τα πουλακια!!!!

----------


## KNT

Κριμα παντως γιατι τα περιμενα πως και πως αλλα δε πειραζει.Την επομενη φορα θα ειμαι καλυτερα προετιμασμενος

----------

